# Signature blocks



## snickerd3 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got a letter from the US Army Corps project manager for one of my sites...his signature block is almost a quarter of the page...on official business coorespondence he includes in the sign.box being a board certified specialist in integrative/alternative medicine &amp; natural health science. That's definitely not related to his government job....have no idea how or why his supervisors don't say anything about it. This same guys wants everyone to call him Dr. Steve (name has been changed to protect the insane)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

^^^ That's a riot !! :laugh:

I have met a few risk assessor types like that in my trips around the block. I always give people thier due and use whatever title they feel is appropriate ... Mr., Dr., His Royal Highness .... it's all the same to me.

On a related note ... some guy just started working in my shop and kept calling me sir. After the third time I was like ... look, it's just JR. I work for a living. 

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 28, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I have met a few risk assessor types like that in my trips around the block.



Funny you say that...he is also the groups risk assessor.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 28, 2007)

Geez, I hate those alternative medicine types. If the guy had any common sense at all, he would hide those "credentials" so that no one would think he is a whacko.

On a related note, that's got to be one of the worst aspects of having a child with an autism disorder - all the alt.med crazies that prey on you. The first things you find when searching the internet for information, as a newly diagnosed and grieving parent, is all this wacky "we can cure your child with [magnets, chelation, herbs, vitamins, urine injections, homeopathic water, hypnotherapy, trance, etc.]" shit.


----------

